# Wriggling when feeding



## GingerNut

Sometimes during feeding Rosie wriggles like mad - arms and legs flailing and head turning from side to side. It's not that she doesn't want the bottle - she'll cry if you take it away - but it's hard to keep it in her mouth sometimes, she's so busy wriggling! Any idea what that could be about?


----------



## Gingerspice

its probably wind. try winding and see if you can get a burp up


----------



## Natnee

Mmm, Belle can be quite wriggly at times. I think she just wants to be looking around the room at everything! I try to get her to hold my fingers, my little finger on one side of the bottle and my thumb on the other side, which seems to make her concentrate on what she is doing! She is forever trying to sit up aswell!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

my friends little girl was same and she tried some drops like gripe water infacol etc and was sooo much better after that xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar has been the same since he was tiny. I found it easier to feed him on a pillow on the sofa or our bed to elevate his upper body. It's easier to move the bottle around when he moves his body or head. xx


----------



## RJsMum

When DS does this, it's one of two things...he has wind (so I will stop and wind him) or he's too distracted or not hungry...so we leave it and I try again a bit later.


----------



## KamKol

My son does the same thing. He starts moving his head from side to side, or knock the bottle out with his hand, or kicks both his legs down so his whole body goes flying backwards - it's horrible trying to feed him. 

I try burping him, distracting him or putting him propped up against a pillow so I can hold one of his hands while I hold the bottle. :dohh:


----------



## GingerNut

Burping sometimes works for us, and sometimes it's wind down the other end, so once we get past the initial urgent hunger we can stop and bicycle her legs a bit, but sometimes we can't work it out at all. 

No-one tells you it's going to be this complicated :dohh:


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie was the same up until this last week or so. I think before now the world has been too exciting to want to sit down and eat - now she's started covering her eyes and getting into the feeding zone!


----------



## Melody74

Oh God yes, that's Darcy - and you can also add griping, squirming, swiveling her head round to any noise or light, farting, playing with the teat, head bobbing.... we try winding but that never seems to be the issue, she is just completely animated on the bottle! In the evening it gets worse and turns into complete fussiness but she still wants the feed.
I tuck one arm under my arm and then hold her other hand and this helps a little. Sometimes when it's almost impossible to feed I will put her in her bouncer and feed her in there. I have no idea why but she moves far less in there!


----------



## smokey

I found it to be a mixture of wind, degestion and being just plain nosey and not wanting to miss anything thats going on, even now he will be sitting calmly feeding then all of a sudden start squirming and trying to turn his head round, a few times hes nearly riggled off my lap.


----------



## RHR

OMG, Isabelle has recently started doing this. She carries on drinking from her bottle but loves to kick her legs around and flap her arms around as well. She doesn't have wind as I've tried burping her. She doesn't do it all the time, only every now and then. She also occasionally spits the teat out and gives me a big smile. I think Isabelle has decided to combine her two favourite activities into one session, feeding and playing.


----------



## kate.m.

Could also be silent reflux? Try googling it to find other symptoms and see if they match up
xxx


----------



## GingerNut

I've often thought she had a touch of silent reflux but wouldn't she be more distressed with that? She's mostly a very contented little person.


----------

